# Epic Trip on the Rio Grande



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

Had a great day fishing the Rio Grande with Will Blanchard (owner of Rio Epic formerly Animas Valley Anglers out of Durango). We launched south of Creede and drift-boated downriver to a point below South Fork. Fished hopper/droppers with a foam-bodied grasshopper over a tungsten head nymph. 

My darling rated the front seat for this trip and I enjoyed the great pleasure of watching her cast to and bring to hand one brightly colored wild brown after another with a couple of 'bows thrown in for good measure. Between the two of us, we quit counting at 20 apiece, taking fish both on the dry and the dropper.

I've fished with AVA (now Rio Epic) for many years on a number of rivers in that part of the country. To a man and woman (yes, they have an outstanding young lady on staff...Bailey...that we've fished with as well) they are among the very best guides I've engaged anywhere around the globe. I recommend them without hesitation. Aaron Hyder, who guides for them when he's not teaching school, taught both my sons to fly fish on the tailwaters of the San Juan. Talk about patience. Aaron is a primary reason both young men are accomplished fly guys today and have fished both with me and independently on waters fresh and salt throughout the world.

The Rio is such a beautiful river in that part of Colorado. It's amazing to see the changes in it as it courses southward through NM and Texas. If the Rockies are the "marrow of the earth" (Jeremiah Johnson), then truly the Rio Grande is one of the main arteries that derives its source and energy from their essence. She is a spectacular river, and one that I pray finds me within her banks once again in times yet to come.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches!


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

I love fly fishing at any place south on the bay or north in the rivers an creeks.
congrats.


----------

